# Rufus Hussey Style



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

For a while now I have been admiring the videos of rufus hussey on youtube, WOW is he a great man and an AMAZING shooter! It has inspired me to search around looking at how he makes his 'beanshooters' and what he uses as bands etc.

I have found this website which may not be "perfect" but in my mind, is a very useful piece of information!








http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/bshooter.htm

I am going to be making a rufus hussey style beanshooter, the way he would have made one.
(Pictures to follow)

Cheers Luke


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a good site, there is one vid on youtube that gives a fairly good look at his band attachment method. I try to find it again and post the link..


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to the result!

I wonder if "gum rubber" is the same as what they make oversized office bands out of like 107's?
I suppose I could probably go to a popular search engine and find out...LOL.

Keep us posted.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes and no, the quality between 107's and Flatband's gum rubber bands is quite different


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can get some gum rubber from "Flatband".


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i was afraid to click that website... thought you were going to lemon party us (again)

yes Mr. Hussey is the best!! make him proud hehe


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

HAHAHA! i'm not a post troller rob!!
















*DO NOT GO ON LEMON PARTY, WARNING!! **I would delete the lemon party part but cannot do so, Sorry to anyone who accidently goes on it!*


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good luck with your Rufus shooter. I'm a real fan of that style of band attachement, be it whatever band you decide
to go with. One of the main advantages I've found is no hand slap.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait to finish it!







Got a fork today, letting it dry now..


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Finished off the fork today, approximately the same length as hussey's ones, barely even sanded, like his, just taken the knife marks out from debarking


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

sounds awesome


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the rufus hussey inspired catty, tried to keep it like he would have!

(really bad image)





  








Rufus Hussey style




__
LBurnett


__
May 23, 2012


__
hussey
rufus
rufus hussey
style




&#39;Rufus Hussey&#39; style catty, or should i say &#39;beanshooter&#39...


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job, I like the look for the wood, and it looks like a beanshooter!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good job Luke, Rufus would be proud!_


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers Guys! Loving the sound when shooting cans with rocks!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks really good... fine job


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks spectacular


----------

